# Using An Oust Fan In Your DeskTop Humidor - It Works!!!



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I don't know about most of you but I have always had problems keeping my 150 count, Desk Top, Humidor at my preferred RH of 65%. More often than not is seems to stablize at between 58% and 61%. A short time ago, I started using an Oust Fan in my Igloodors and they have worked like a dream. So I figured why not place an Oust Fan in my Desk Top Humidor. The first obvious reason, is that it won't fit! However, after some very simple disassembly, it now fits and works perfectly. See Photos! All you need to do is remove the bottom battery compartment cap and then remove the two tiny screws that hold on the front body of the housing and bingo, you have an effective Oust Fan unit that is about one half the size of the original. :w 

JohnnyFlake


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

The reason it won't stabalize is probably because it is so empty- filling it with more sticks helps stabalize the rh- plus it's a great reason to buy more!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

where do you get these fans? i have never seen anything like them in the uk. i think they would be perfect for my coolerdor and also i think one would be good in longtermageingador that im planning, esp sice it wont be opened very often except for checking/recharging beads etc.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> However, after some very simple disassembly, it now fits and works perfectly. See Photos! All you need to do is remove the bottom battery compartment cap and then remove the two tiny screws that hold on the front body of the housing and bingo, you have an effective Oust Fan unit that is about one half the size of the original. :w
> 
> JohnnyFlake


Never even considered that. I will have to give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't really see any need to fool around with a fan in my humi as my beads do a pretty good job. However, if (or when) I go with a wine cooler, then I'll definitely get a fan. How long does the fan last on one of those D batteries. Seems like it could get a little costly if not using rechargeables.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Its nice. 

I am sure it works well. But it looks like it takes up a lot of humidor space.

I dont think a fan is needed for that size humidor.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> The reason it won't stabalize is probably because it is so empty- filling it with more sticks helps stabalize the rh- plus it's a great reason to buy more!


Your only looking at the bottom and I just removed about 8 cigars. The top tray has about 30 cigars. Anyway, over the three days, that I started using the Oust Fan, it has locked in at 64%. Maybe a few more cigars will bring it up to the 65% that I'm looking for. Thanks for the input!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Its nice.
> 
> I am sure it works well. But it looks like it takes up a lot of humidor space.
> 
> I dont think a fan is needed for that size humidor.


It really doesn't take up too much space, as you can place it in the same area you place your beads or whatever. Besides, I only keep about 40 or 50 cigars in my Desk Top Humidor, which is where I keep my ready to smoke sticks. I rarely go directly to either of my storage Igloodors for a stick to smoke at that time.

JohnnyFlake


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Big Dawg said:


> I don't really see any need to fool around with a fan in my humi as my beads do a pretty good job. However, if (or when) I go with a wine cooler, then I'll definitely get a fan. How long does the fan last on one of those D batteries. Seems like it could get a little costly if not using rechargeables.


At this time, I don't know how long a battery will last. The unit is designed to run the fan for five minutes and to be off for fifteen minutes. I have had two units in my Igloodors for about five weeks now and they are going strong. I have been told by several people that the battery will last about 3 months. I have no reason to doubt that.

JohnnyFlake


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Your only looking at the bottom and I just removed about 8 cigars. The top tray has about 30 cigars. Anyway, over the three days, that I started using the Oust Fan, it has locked in at 64%. Maybe a few more cigars will bring it up to the 65% that I'm looking for. Thanks for the input!
> 
> JohnnyFlake


Ah ok. Sure man! Glad you found what works for you!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Its nice.
> 
> I am sure it works well. But it looks like it takes up a lot of humidor space.
> 
> I dont think a fan is needed for that size humidor.


:tpd: But I will say it would help to add more sticks as well.


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

You could also just use a small computer case fan and hook 12V of batteries up to it... then you could get cool neon colors too


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I don't know about most of you but I have always had problems keeping my 150 count, Desk Top, Humidor at my preferred RH of 65%. More often than not is seems to stablize at between 58% and 61%. A short time ago, I started using an Oust Fan in my Igloodors and they have worked like a dream. So I figured why not place an Oust Fan in my Desk Top Humidor. The first obvious reason, is that it won't fit! However, after some very simple disassembly, it now fits and works perfectly. See Photos! All you need to do is remove the bottom battery compartment cap and then remove the two tiny screws that hold on the front body of the housing and bingo, you have an effective Oust Fan unit that is about one half the size of the original. :w
> 
> JohnnyFlake


Thanks for the idea Johnny, bought one for my coolerdor, modified the top cover in case I want it to stand upright. Just my:2


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> Thanks for the idea Johnny, bought one for my coolerdor, modified the top cover in case I want it to stand upright. Just my:2


Hey Ted,

That's a very nice improvement. Thanks for bringing it to my attention!

Johnny


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Just picked one up for my coolerdor yesterday. That is a steal of a solution for the price, it even includes a battery... Now what to do with the bottle of scented stuff that came with it? Maybe Ill stick it in my sons cleats! u


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

tetraplegic said:


> You could also just use a small computer case fan and hook 12V of batteries up to it... then you could get cool neon colors too


Next episode of "Pimp My Humidor". I have one in my cooler. They can't suck that much juice out a D battery, so I would say three months is probably about right.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Very innnovative MacGuyver, er, I mean JohnnyFlake. Here was my attempt at Oust modification.

Thanks for sharing.

Doc


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Very innnovative MacGuyver, er, I mean JohnnyFlake. Here was my attempt at Oust modification.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Doc


Doc,

You were really rying to come up with something revolutionary in design. So far, at least for me, the Oust works well enough with simply using beads for the source of humidity.

Johnny


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Couple of good ideas here  
I am off to mod my Oust fans ...


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Good advice Johnnyflake, proves that often the best ideas are the cheapest, leaving more money to fill your humi with sticks with!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Doc,
> 
> You were really rying to come up with something revolutionary in design. So far, at least for me, the Oust works well enough with simply using beads for the source of humidity.
> 
> Johnny


The moral of the story is, sometimes the best idea is the simplest one.

Good show.

Doc


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

BRILLIANT!!!!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I put one in mine and it seems to work great, I might have to mod the case, that's a good idea, it takes up a bit of room without cutting a bit off of it.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Excellent idea! Is it possible to change the between fan on, and fan off?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

daviddunn said:


> Excellent idea! Is it possible to change the between fan on, and fan off?


Not that I am aware of, however, if you leave the setting with the fan on, the unit is designed to run the fan for 5 minutes and then it shuts off the fan for 15 minutes, after which it turns the fan back on for 5 minutes and it keeps repeating that cycle continuously.

Using the Oust Fans with 65% RH beads, my two igloodors are locked in at 65% RH and now, with a coverted Oust Fan in my desk-top humidor, with 65% beads, it's locked in a 63%. I am thrilled over the results!

Johnny


----------



## weasel (May 22, 2006)

> where do you get these fans? i have never seen anything like them in the uk.


Look in the air freshener section of the supermarket.


----------

